# Deconetwork or inksoft



## CopperFireTees (Aug 2, 2015)

Does anybody out there use deconetwork or inksoft, we are looking at both as options wondering which is better?


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

That's a tough one. I've used both (deconet twice) but I've been with inksoft for a year now. None of them are perfect and the question is what changes you're willing to make in your business to work with the software.


----------



## offcenter (Oct 4, 2012)

headfirst said:


> That's a tough one. I've used both (deconet twice) but I've been with inksoft for a year now. None of them are perfect and the question is what changes you're willing to make in your business to work with the software.


I see you have a wordpress site with the inksoft designer embedded. I'd like to do the same but with deconetwork embedded into a wordpress site. When you were with deco did you utilize their designer within a wordpress site like that? Also curious how this set up is working with inksoft; are customers using it, do you think it's worth it, etc.?


----------



## bumperk (Oct 8, 2010)

I just posted a number of downsides to InkSoft - you might check how they affect you - for us it is causing some serious loss in sales: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t577025.html

Unfortunately, I have no experience with Deco so I can't tell you if they are better/worse.

Thanks.

Brandon


----------



## bpfohler (Jun 7, 2009)

I'd love to have Deconetwork but for $399 month I have a hard time justifying the cost. I'd pay for the $199 month package but my web designer said I need the Api, that one feature is the extra $200 month.
It would be great for smaller shops (like us) if they had more flexible plans like if they charged us $199 and small commission on sales until we hit the $399 mark?


----------



## Jovi (Nov 16, 2007)

Robert, what is Api? What is the use of it? Thanks


----------



## bpfohler (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm not a programmer (and anyone please correct me if I'm wrong) but from what I can understand it allows the features from Deco to communicate and work within my current site- I think???


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have started looking into both of these companies and both offer good options. I believe the need for mobile users to create shirts on their smart device has grown. I will continue to do more research.


----------



## markbo (Dec 17, 2015)

I have been looking at both of these options also. Both are kind of pricey but the one thing I notice is that the Inksoft designer seems smoother. Better clipart selection also. I also noticed that you cannot flip artwork in the deconetwork online designer. That is kind of deal breaker in my eyes. Inksoft seem like the most complete package out there. For the money they are asking it should be!


----------

